# New Choir Project



## CathodeRay (Mar 9, 2014)

I am keen to start a new choir project which I will create in DP and later export to Sibelius as SABT. Does each individual section have its own part, like an orchestra, or does everyone read from the same SABT?


----------



## TGV (Mar 10, 2014)

There should be a single staff for each voice. You can always download a score from IMSLP to see how it's done.

BTW, the order is: SATB (in order of descending range).


----------

